# New here .



## beagler1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Glad to have joined. 

Name: Carl
Location: Webster, Fl
Bass fisher

Just picked up a 16' Alumacraft Jon Boat with 20 hp merc electric start, and 45 minkota troller. 

Ill have alot of questions but my list of mods to be done are:

Bow light
Stern light
Pole holders
Bilge pump
Fish finder
Box out storage in back
Install floor.


Ill start some tomorrow after i take it out on the







lake for a test spin


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## sunshine (Jun 1, 2016)

Just south of you in North Lakeland. Welcome, lotsa good info here.


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2016)

:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! 

I feel a road trip to Florida coming soon.


----------



## beagler1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Thx for the welcome!!


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 2, 2016)

:WELCOME: Nice rig


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 2, 2016)

welcome!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 2, 2016)

Welcome aboard =D>


----------



## -CN- (Jun 2, 2016)

Very nice boat and motor!


----------



## beagler1 (Jun 2, 2016)

Thank you!


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## Fishfreek (Jun 3, 2016)

Welcome :WELCOME: I was in your area earlier this week from the East Coast I don't get over there often enogh.


----------



## beagler1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Yea really nothing but farms here!


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## fl.graderman (Jun 4, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. Lots of info to be found here...what lakes do you typically fish around webster? I'm getting tired of driving an hour and a half to the ICW to fish in pea soup and the lakes near me, (Toho and the Kissimmee chain), are full of idiots that feel the need to go everywhere at 65+ mph on a fiberglass missile! 
It's time to check out some new scenery.


2015 Tracker Grizzly 1448 MVX 
1996 Evinrude 25hp 3 cylinder looper


----------



## beagler1 (Jun 4, 2016)

fl.graderman said:


> Welcome to the forum. Lots of info to be found here...what lakes do you typically fish around webster? I'm getting tired of driving an hour and a half to the ICW to fish in pea soup and the lakes near me, (Toho and the Kissimmee chain), are full of idiots that feel the need to go everywhere at 65+ mph on a fiberglass missile!
> It's time to check out some new scenery.
> 
> 
> ...



Theres a nice lake right in the center of the woods on webster with a boat ramp. I fished a lake in the villages today.


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------

